# [CARTE GRAPHIQUE] question d'achat

## floc_12

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement une carte graphique ATI x1600 256 Mo et je souhaiterais la changer car elle se fait vieille et elle me prend la tête sous linux (après avoir bien galéré 1 mois a l'installer avec succés (à moitié on va dire) sous debian, je bloque complet depuis 1 semaine sous gentoo.

Ma config :

 - processeur dual core 3 Go

 - carte mère foxconn P9657AA

 - 4Go de RAM

 - carte graphique X1600 pci express

Mon utilisation :

 - Jeux rares (les plus récents sont Fifa10 et rugby 2006 sous windows), 

 - Montage photos/vidéo avec pinacle, gimp & photoshop sous windows (c'est le proc qui travaille normallement, mais bon, ca ne fera pas de mal),

 - Brancher ma vieille tv 30cm avec mon vieux câble jaune (dc S-video si possible) sous windows et linux,

 - Sous Linux, je souhaiterais faire de même petit à petit (sans les jeux bien sur), avec des ptits plus pour faire mumuse (compiz, tuxracer, etc ....)

Ma question est donc, quelle carte me conseiller vous pour ne plus m'arracher les cheveux ? 

Je pensais passer à Nvidia, avec 512Mo à moins de 50 euros, ca existe d'après vous ? Dois je choisir pcie1 ou pci2 (a noter que d'ici un an + ou -, je changerais surment de carte mère et de proc, donc ce serait cool si je pouvais la récupérer.

Voila, en espérant vous avoir tout dit, et merci de vos conseils.

bonne aprem

----------

## Zentoo

Salut !

   étant donné l'usage de ton PC, je te conseillerais une NVIDIA GT220. Carte qui devrait être suffisante pour tes besoins et que tu peux même trouver en version sans ventilateur. Le seul problème risque d'être la sortie vidéo au format composite (RCA Jaune). En effet les sorties par defaut sont de l'ordre du VGA, HDMI et DVI. Maintenant avec des adaptateurs tout est possible.

----------

## d2_racing

Le driver Nvidia fonctionne très bien sous Linux et moi j'ai des Nvidia depuis 2008 et j'utilise Xorg 1.8.1 contrairement à mes amis qui sont prit avec Xorg 1.7.6 à cause du pilote ATI qui fonctionne pas du tout.

----------

## floc_12

Salut,

Merci pour vos avis. J'ai un peu regardé les tutos Nvidia et la GT220, ca a l'air bien sympa en effet, et ca me permettra peut être d'en finir avec les prises de tête avec ATI.

Pour les prises RCA et Svideo, je vais devoir m'y faire que c'est fini. Je vais regardé s'il existe des adaptateurs HDMI.

Bonne soirée.

----------

